# Band Saw Guides



## Starlight Tools (Oct 18, 2011)

Those guides can be used on metal cutting saws as well.  My 14" Delta has the Carter Bearing guides and they work well.  Have even used the cool blocks for metal though.

Walter


----------



## Davo J (Oct 19, 2011)

Your mate did some fine work on the Bill, something he should be proud of.
I have been looking at the ones available and am going to make my own up. I bought my saw second hand and the original are hopeless compared to my metal H/V saw.

Hi Arnold 
In the original post Bill mentioned about the bearings being on a cam action for adjustment, like come standard on the metal saws.

Dave


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 19, 2011)

Now I can almost look forward to the guides going bad in my little HF so I can attempt to build my own. ; )

Of course mine won't be anywhere near as nice.  Well done.

-Ron


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow, those are cool. I have a Craftsman Bandsaw that was built in 1952 that could sure use guides like that.

My dad bought the saw in 1959 from someone who told him it needed a motor. I think he paid about $25.00 for it. When he got it home, he was looking it over and saw a red button on the side of the motor. He pushed the RESET button, and it has worked fine ever since.

I had to put a new tire on the top wheel last week. I went to Sears to order one and the guy behind the counter pulled up a parts list from when the saw was new. In 1952 a new tire was 75 cents. A new tire today was $12.50.

The saw is still working fine though. I just finished cutting 160 pieces .250 thick from 2.375 diameter aluminum bar.


----------



## churchjw (Nov 21, 2011)

Bill Gruby said:


> Good choice Dave. Old Proverb says "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."  LOL  This is what they look like in basic tear down.
> 
> "Bill Gruby"



"If it ain't broke, don't fix it."  WHAT? :nuts: That's crazy talk.  "Anything that can be built can be over built"  :biggrin:  I didn't learn all this and buy tools to leave things alone.  

The guides look great.  When I get me new bandsaw these will be on the list. 

Jeff


----------



## garryp (Jun 15, 2012)

vary nice work


----------



## Metalmann (Jun 18, 2012)

Excellent work. That's the way all saw guides should be made.


----------

